# Western/English Differences... and Training Western Horse?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it depends on if you get a ranch horse or a western pleasure horse... depends on what type of western horse you are talking about... but going from western to english is not that hard... english to western is harder....


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh... oh dear. 

I rode "western" (it was half english half western) earlier this year... and... well... I must say that I made a complete fool of myself.

I am unsure as to which kind. The horses that are at my Uncle's are all ranch horses. But the one I'll most likely be getting will be pleasure or trail. (though... I might get a ranch horse to round up my granddaddy's cattle... HEY... there's a thought... )


----------

